# Ghoul RDA (22, Single Coil,BF)



## Chukin'Vape (20/2/18)

Tsup Vape Naysh, the Scumbag team had a first look at the new Ghoul RDA. Please go check out the video - and let us know what you think of the device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/3/18)

Early days yet but loving it so far.




Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/3/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Tsup Vape Naysh, the Scumbag team had a first look at the new Ghoul RDA. Please go check out the video - and let us know what you think of the device.
> 
> 
> View attachment 123053
> ...



Ok guys, too early to give a review on the Ghoul but just some comments on your conversation in the video.

The vase shape is external contouring only, the inside has straight sides up until the dome curve towards the driptip hole. The juice well is rather deceptively big. Had the same concern due to the low airflow inlets but I am a messy squonker and regularly over squonk the OL16 (ok, ok, not really difficult) and the Entheon. I have not yet done it on this atty though. (10ml juice through it already.)
The squonk pin also protrudes about 1 to 1.5ml over the well bottom so not all juice gets sucked back, requiring less pressure time on the bottle. (Hope this makes sense?)
The rear air inlet is similar if not exactly similar to the Entheon design.

I just slapped a 26AWG SS round wirl coil in there at 3mm ID sitting at 0.6 Ohm and getting some really good flavor. Also, the baggy includes a spare ceramic clamp as well as a 810 to 510 adapter. Also includes a second knurled 810 driptip.

All for now, thanks for the videos guys.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadside (28/3/18)

It's a nice single coil rda solid and well made, air ports a bit low so the well is small.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

